# Greenfield Datasets



## YugTegrat (Aug 10, 2022)

What's the best way to ask about additions, changes, or discrepancies in data for datasets? Each dataset has an owner, so is the best way to contact them via email? I've tried myHelp in the past, but it wasn't very effective.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 10, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 10, 2022)

Are you a data analysts?!@YugTegrat


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 10, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> What's the best way to ask about additions, changes, or discrepancies in data for datasets? Each dataset has an owner, so is the best way to contact them via email? I've tried myHelp in the past, but it wasn't very effective.


Yes email, I’ve gotten lots of replies about greenfield things by going this route. Typically the owner of the dataset is an analyst though so if it’s card related you could also reach out to the owners of some cards.


----------



## YugTegrat (Aug 10, 2022)

@Avocadioo, nope. Just a store-side TM which makes this rather difficult since I do not have an email address. I figured email would be the best route though. Thanks for confirming that, @gsa4lyfe.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 10, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> @Avocadioo, nope. Just a store-side TM which makes this rather difficult since I do not have an email address. I figured email would be the best route though. Thanks for confirming that, @gsa4lyfe.


You could also try downloading slack and see if you’re able to log into that with your team member info and use xxxxxxx@target.com if it needs an email and just message them on there. Idk if hourly is able to access slack or not but I use that sometimes too and there’s a whole greenfield group of analysts that answer questions all the time.

out of curiosity what are you seeing as issues that you want to discuss?


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 10, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> @Avocadioo, nope. Just a store-side TM which makes this rather difficult since I do not have an email address. I figured email would be the best route though. Thanks for confirming that, @gsa4lyfe.


I don’t have an internal email either. On Workday you can set your secondary email as public so it shows on your profile. You have to keep your primary email private though. The fine print states.


----------



## YugTegrat (Aug 10, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You could also try downloading slack and see if you’re able to log into that with your team member info and use xxxxxxx@target.com if it needs an email and just message them on there. Idk if hourly is able to access slack or not but I use that sometimes too and there’s a whole greenfield group of analysts that answer questions all the time.
> 
> out of curiosity what are you seeing as issues that you want to discuss?


I heard about a Greenfield group on slack a while back and gave it a try but didn't have access.

It's mainly about additional information in some datasets. The dataset for audit information, for example, *StoresSalesFloor.AUDIT_GF_UNION* doesn't contain information about backroom locations. If I wanted to create a card that helped narrow down which aisles in the backroom were being audited frequently, both manually and through the system audit, I'd be unable to do so because the data isn't there currently. Of course, I don't have too much time to mess with Greenfield anymore, so maybe a dataset like that already exists and I just haven't found it, but then I also don't have anywhere to ask if it does and where it is.

It'd also be a nice resource to be able to contact someone knowledgeable with Greenfield if I were working on a card or dashboard and was stumped on something. Or to suggest quality of life improvements, such as being able to select which filters are carried through drill-downs and being able to tie them to different fields (similar to the process of swapping out datasets on an existing card), allowing a card using one dataset to drill into a card using another dataset. If I wanted to do that currently, I'd have to add a calculated field to one of the datasets to mirror an existing one in the other.


----------

